# Homemade mac and cheese?



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Anyone have a good homemade mac and cheese recipe? tried a search and didnt get much.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use;
Velveeta
Shells
Rotel
Heavy Cream
Texas Garlic Toast. Toast and put in processor to make bread crumbs
Bacon...Chop up and fry up.. Bacon bits

Cook Shells, Added velveeta, Rotel...

After shells, cream, cheese, rotel have beenin the oven and came together, add the garlic bread crumbs and bacon bits on top... Put back in oven and let the crumbs brown a little mit more. 

Great dish


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Google search Lubys Mac and cheese. Its easy and very good.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

8oz medium shells (or other pasta of your choice), cooked and drained
1# sharp cheddar shredded
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 small can of mushrooms - "stems and pieces"
1 cup mayo
1/2 cup milk
1 small onion, chopped

saltine crackers
melted butter

combine all ingredients and put in a buttered casserole. top with crushed saltine crackers and melted butter.

bake uncovered at 350 for about 45minutes or until browned and bubbly.

remove from oven, walk across kitchen and slap yore momma.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Jalepeno Mac N Cheese or Butt Burner Mac N Cheese

8 tablespoons butter, melted
1/2 pound cream cheese, melted
2 1/2 cups heavy cream
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon Tony Chachere's Seasoning
1/2 pound Cheddar cheese
1/3 cup flour
1 cup sliced jalapeños
1/2 cup jalapeño juice (from jar)
2 tablespoons bread crumbs
1 pound Perciatel 10-inch macaroni noodles

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Spray loaf pan with pan coating.

In a saucepan melt butter. Add cream cheese and mix until blended. Add heavy cream and whisk. Add jalapeño juice and whisk. Mix in Cheddar, stirring until cheddar is completely melted.

Mix in sliced jalapenos. Add salt, Tony C's and flour. Continue whisking until all ingredients are completely incorporated.

Layer bottom of pan with cooked macaroni. Spoon in mixture and cover with Cheddar. Add another layer of pasta, mixture and Cheddar. Dust top with bread crumbs.

Cover and bake at 350 degrees F for 30 minutes. Uncover and bake for 20 to 30 minutes until brown


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

On the food chanel the 30ish blonde woman (with BIG cleavage) had a good one not to long ago, 2 ablove look good also. One looks like it mite lite you UP...WW


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Heres a easy one. Cook however much noodles are needed and put them in a casserole dish and mix a couple cups of pioneer white gravy mix and mix it in real well and add velveeta and mix in good also and then put in the oven for about 30 to 40 minutes. Same recipe makes a killer augratin taters also.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Best ever...Google 'Velveeta home made mac and cheese', and you have your favorite from now on. Can't remember the recipe, but it's easy and very good.
We skip the cracker toppings. Seriously, try it.


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

This recipe is sooooo good! It is a bit rich so just don't eat it everyday!!


1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 pound elbow macaroni
8 tablespoons (1 stick) plus 1 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded Muenster cheese
1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded mild Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded Monterey Jack
2 cups half-and-half
1 cup (8 ounces) Velveeta , cut into small cubes
2 large eggs , lightly beaten
1/4 teaspoon seasoned salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Directions
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly butter a deep 2 1/2-quart casserole.

Bring the large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Add the oil, then the elbow macaroni, and cook until the macaroni is just tender, about 7 minutes. Do not overcook. Drain well. Return to the cooking pot.

In a small saucepan, melt eight tablespoons of the butter. Stir into the macaroni. In a large bowl, mix the Muenster, mild and sharp Cheddar, and Monterey Jack cheeses. To the macaroni, add the half-and-half, 1 1/2 cups of the shredded cheese, the cubed Velveeta, and the eggs. Season with salt and pepper. Transfer to the buttered casserole. Sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup of shredded cheese and dot with the remaining one tablespoon of butter.

Bake until it's bubbling around the edges, about 35 minutes. Serve hot.


----------



## norcaldisc (Feb 27, 2012)

Look for a quality macaroni...preferably a twisted tube type(bigger tube the better) and follow this:


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

When you find a good one, refrigerate the leftovers. Shape into 3x3x1 inch squares, roll in seasoned flour and panko crumbs and fry till golden. mmm mmm


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Leave out the mushrooms.



speckle-catcher said:


> 8oz medium shells (or other pasta of your choice), cooked and drained
> 1# sharp cheddar shredded
> 1 can cream of mushroom soup
> 1 small can of mushrooms - "stems and pieces"
> ...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> On the food chanel the 30ish blonde woman (with BIG cleavage) had a good one not to long ago, 2 ablove look good also. One looks like it mite lite you UP...WW


???? Have no clue of which woman you'd be talking about unless it's that nasty one with the shorter spiked hair (Ann Burell or whatever I'm sure). Tell me it's another one with tig o's that's actually nice to look at.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

From my Buddy Bobby.. Try this if you want something over the top..


1 tablespoon olive oil 
1-inch thick piece pancetta, cut into small dice 
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
6 to 7 cups whole milk, heated 
4 large egg yolks, lightly whisked 
2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh thyme leaves 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
2 cups freshly grated Asiago cheese, plus more for the top 
1 1/2 cups Irish white Cheddar, plus more for the top 
1 1/2 cups Mountain Valley Cheddar, plus more for the top 
1 cup grated Fontina cheese, plus more for the top 
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmigiano Reggiano, plus more for the top 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 pound elbow macaroni, cooked just under al dente 
1/2 cup coarsely chopped flat-leaf parsley

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Butter the bottom and sides of a large baking pan and set aside.
Heat the oil in a large sauté pan over medium heat. Add the pancetta and cook until golden brown on all sides. Remove with a slotted spoon to a plate lined with paper towels. 
2. Add the garlic to the pan and cook until lightly golden brown. Whisk in the flour and cook for 1-2 minutes. Whisk in 5 cups of the hot milk, increase the heat to high and cook, whisking constantly until thickened, 3-5 minutes. Whisk in the eggs until incorporated and let cook for 1-2 minutes. Remove from the heat and whisk in the thyme and all of the cheese until completely melted, season with salt and pepper. If the mixture appears too thick, add some of the remaining milk ¼ cup at a time. Place the cooked macaroni in a large bowl, add the cheese sauce, reserved pancetta and parsley and stir until combined. Transfer the mixture to the prepared pan. Combine together additional fontina, cheddar, asiago and parmesan in a bowl and sprinkle evenly over the top of the macaroni. Bake in the oven until heated through and the top is lightly golden brown, 12 to 15 minutes. Remove from the oven and let rest 10 minutes before serving.


----------

